# SMT hits 30,000 posts



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Its official, you have NO life.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Including 5000 different ways of saying that everyone needs an Intense with a Zocchi up front.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

And the really sad part, now there's a thread about it.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

He is a forum whore. 

Comments for every single thread that consist of nothing more than "nice....." to get enough characters is the true sign of a whore. 

Good job Saint brakes man


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

......


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I give the guy credit. To manage 30,000 posts, that takes dedication. And honestly, when I first joined MTBR, I saw this SMT guy on every post. I thought he was a MTBR celebrity. I remember the first time he responded to one of my posts. I was stoked, I felt like I had met a celebrity. I felt that way about ZachDank too. 

Both have great advice, great riders, and I would like for one day to ride with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

i think this thread fails to deliver unless it brings SMT up to 30,001+


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You phaggs are just jealous....


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Speedwa said:


> Including 5000 different ways of saying that everyone needs an Intense with a Zocchi up front.


If you take away the 5000 or so posts about Shivers and FSR bullsh*t that arent really applicable anymore with the Intense/888 e-boner he now has he realistically only has 25000 posts.


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

30000 posts. Jesus!

That has to be the biggest e-penis I have ever seen.

That is an absolutely INSANE amount to post, let alone without being banned for spamming.

Rock on SMT. Go for an even 100K!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

*Im* a post whore.

SMT is a post brothel. He's the whole strip, 42nd street in 1982.

Recap: Shiver (Marzocchi), Intense, Saint brakes, FSR, Cut Michelin 24's.......


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> *Im* a post whore.
> 
> SMT is a post brothel. He's the whole strip, 42nd street in 1982.
> 
> Recap: Shiver (Marzocchi), Intense, Saint brakes, FSR, Cut Michelin 24's.......


Quoted for truth.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

i personally think its sad


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Just waiting for his response on this thread, it should be a good one.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> *Im* a post whore.
> 
> SMT is a post brothel. He's the whole strip, 42nd street in 1982.
> 
> Recap: Shiver (Marzocchi), Intense, Saint brakes, FSR, Cut Michelin 24's.......


Don't forget red powdercoat is god..

My KTM(motorbike) is faster than any ferrari..


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

whats sadder the fact that he has 30,000 posts,or that we all took the time to make a thread and discuss it?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I vote SMT for Fourm Prez.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

math is fun sometimes. This is not one of those times.

If, on average, SMT took 30 seconds to find a thread, do a post, and move to the next thread, and that he did it without stopping (no bio breaks) for 8 hours a day:

30,000 x 30 seconds = 7500 hours = 937 days of full time posting on mtbr.

J/K

It's only 250 hours back to back with no breaks in between. Still, makes me pretty sick to think about it.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Come on Dusty he only averages 22 post a day. He's a fourm Super Hero & Legand!!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn, and I missed getting his autograph twice this summer when he was on my side of the border.......


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

I bet this is the one thread he won't post in, just for the hell of it.

Btw, what's with the bird, Jake? I don't get it...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Recap: 

Saint Cranks/Brakes
Marzocchi Shiver/888
Intense M3/M6/Uzzi VPX
Single pivots suck (FSR rules)
Michelin tires
Clutch drop
Girls with moustache
Nice... x 20,000
Looks like fun.. x 20,000
Beers, hookers and porn
Azonic helmets
Used bighits/stinkys

Thats it, 30k posts summered up


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

There's probably a few hundred posts where he's being a ***** before manning up and doing the clutch drop.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah yes, pretty good moments


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevertheless he gives good tips 

And he is a legend...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Ha! This is turning into a Shiver Me Timbers roast....... sorry man,... 

And 250 hours of non-stop posting,... holy sh*t! awesome......


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Did he even make it in that pic? Looks like he's going way too slow.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

oh yeah.... what is with the bird?? I don't get it...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

legend.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

holy shiat that is a lot of posts


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I especially like the 7,000 posts that go like this:
CooL; I like; you said it brother; nice; lol;
can those really be counted as posts. I mean, really.....


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> I give the guy credit. To manage 30,000 posts, that takes dedication. And honestly, when I first joined MTBR, I saw this SMT guy on every post. I thought he was a MTBR celebrity. I remember the first time he responded to one of my posts. I was stoked, I felt like I had met a celebrity. I felt that way about ZachDank too.
> 
> Both have great advice, great riders, and I would like for one day to ride with them. :thumbsup:


Zachdank and smt are in way different leagues, smt is a mtbr post whore and zachdank is a crazy a$$ pro freerider.


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

30,000 posts, whew, that's a...it's really...SMT is...
Well, something.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

he averages 21.78 per day.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

...nice...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

...cool


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

...sicktor...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

shiver all the way...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

azonic rulez...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

am i there yet?


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

If you're trying to reach the glory that is 30,000 then you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

well isn't that precious...


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

hey lets all see if we can get 30,000 post just on one thread. that would be sweet.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Heh*

If you've met the guy (like I did recently) you would understand. That's all I'm gonna say...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> I was stoked, I felt like I had met a celebrity. I felt that way about ZachDank too.
> 
> Both have great advice, great riders, and I would like for one day to ride with them. :thumbsup:


Ya after i saw the thread about the trail zachdank had built and saw his riding skills, Zachdank became my king. I WORSHIPED ZACHDANK from that day.


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

way to much brown nosing going on in here, think some people will need knee pads fairly soon...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

m3 feels like I'm cheating


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Largextracheese said:


> If you've met the guy (like I did recently) you would understand. That's all I'm gonna say...


Do I just have a vivid imagination, or did anyone else spend a good 2 minutes catching their breath on this one..


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

only like 29,970 more posts to go until this thread has 30,000


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

well get there


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dowst said:


> well get there


doing my part...


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

i want to meet him.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Pancakes
.
.
.
.
There, I did my part


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It would be sweet making this thread 30k posts


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chris_f said:


> I bet this is the one thread he won't post in, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Btw, what's with the bird, Jake? I don't get it...


u were right, but just for you.....fvck it


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

Potato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

has anyone seen a purple firetruck?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Recap:
> 
> Beers, hookers and porn
> up


it's always about 6hat,...drinking...getting it and food


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

Where's smt???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Did he even make it in that pic? Looks like he's going way too slow.


naw made it without a scratch


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> shiver all the way...


IMO best fork ever....better then 888


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

he posted somewhere on the first page i think.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Largextracheese said:


> If you've met the guy (like I did recently) you would understand. That's all I'm gonna say...


M-3 delight.......it was fun...talk to 006.....planning a big ride down in late feb....for a lot of guys in Cali......you invited tooo


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats, SMT. Get another 30k and really show us something


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> m3 feels like I'm cheating


*THAT IS A VERY TRUE STATEMENT*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think this is the first time I've seen phrases from SMT longer than 3 words


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

29,990 to go rock on!!!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah......


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

blah blah blah.

Am I there yet?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

almost there, comon, keep it going


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I like pie...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> I've actually been at his casa and witnessed him in action...he keeps multiple IE windows open at a time and replies to multiple threads rapidly...it's an artist at work


Hmmm.. a _true_ power user would use Firefox


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*I've looked in my crystal ball*

and seen SMT at 60,000 posts!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Congrats, SMT. Get another 30k and really show us something


going for 100,000......somehow there are about 15 post missing today....shiggy took them


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> I've actually been at his casa and witnessed him in action...he keeps multiple IE windows open at a time and replies to multiple threads rapidly...it's an artist at work


:nono: :nono: :nono: don't tell anyone:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

how did his posts show up in between post that were there earlier today, wtf, im confused, does he have moderator rights or something?

is he that far into mtbr that he can do that?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> and seen SMT at 60,000 posts!


worst looking


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

go SMT!

your useless banter has made many a day. and has also made me question your sanity on numerous occasions. :thumbsup: 

here's to 100k!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coldawg said:


> go SMT!
> 
> your useless banter has made many a day. and has also made me question your sanity on numerous occasions. :thumbsup:
> 
> here's to 100k!


useless banter??? here goes

arrrrrr....me matey....me says ye be scrimpin at ye chores.... ..me says ye be needed to step up ye's post.......quit being a skallowag....arrrr


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hahah. I don't question his sanity, just his sobriety.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hahah. I don't question his sanity, just his sobriety.


haha yeah, good point..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hahah. I don't question his sanity, just his sobriety.


sobrriety is a state of mind


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

wtf does sobriety mean


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

since were posting useless stuff here you go


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

Bwahaha!!!! Classic!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> wtf does sobriety mean


Go find a dictionary. It's a noun form of sober.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sobrriety is a state of mind


Amen


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Time is never wasted when you wasted all the time


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

is this helping?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

5 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

4 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

3 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

2 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

1 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

none more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

If anyone wants me to post more just say it i can do at least a 100 more


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

really, just tell me and ill do it


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

dont be shy...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

MTB_prodigy said:


> really, just tell me and ill do it


try and beat SMTs post count by only posting in this thread!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

ill get banned for spamming and SMT might send me messages telling me not to spam


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

If 25 more people ask me to post a buch of posts on just this thread i will try my best to get as many as i can in


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

And i also want one of the moderator to post saying they will not ban me if i do it


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I am up for the challenge!!!!!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

so who's supporting me?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I remember meeting and riding with smt for the first time ... I wish I could forget it, but I can't.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Ya after i saw the thread about the trail zachdank had built and saw his riding skills, Zachdank became my king. I WORSHIPED ZACHDANK from that day.


ohhh... so true... To even have a percent of those skills.....


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Congrats*

30,000 post....Thats dedication. Just think how many people he helped and kids he's scared.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

hi SMT, how much hits do you hafe on your bike, means bike rides? maybe a nother new rekord to? ;-)


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

If I ever get out to Cal, I'm looking up SMT & ZD, that's my life goal.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Shiver still rules... the fork that is...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Flat tyres said:


> If I ever get out to Cal, I'm looking up SMT & ZD, that's my life goal.


anytime....looks like we might be getting a get together in late feb....while the rest of the country freezes we will be battling 70 degree cold weather


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

lets go for the 30,000


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeay this is sooo much fun


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

im going to put up a video that ZD put up that i thought was crazy lets see if i can find it again


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

up date smt has 30,023 posts


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks to zach dank, for being the man that brought this into my life it has served me for some amazement. 

feel free to comment or put up other videos pics, 

30,000 here we come


----------



## higherach downhiller2 (Oct 5, 2007)

all right lets for for 30001!!!!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Cheers to SMT, so what hes a mook, so am I -- BRAVO!

now go banter uselessly some more -- err.. something.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

In the spirit of SMT, I post frequently.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Then, before enough time has passed, along I come again to join the fray with myself..


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

And the cycle goes on...............................

CHEERS to the Jedi Master of InterW3b P0st1ng!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

He must have the fastest internet connection ever!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> He must have the fastest internet connection ever!


i was told he owns part of the internet all to himself. 
just so he can post without interruption.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey, is there a limit to the number of posts in a thread? If so then...


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

...here is my contribution to that limit to close the thread...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

NormanPCN said:


> Hey, is there a limit to the number of posts in a thread? If so then...


Well, just like Master P - there's NO LIMIT!

Muahahahaha...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

.....hahahahahahah!!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH BOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooY!


When I started posting here regularly, he hit 15k shortly after - I have to figure it out (not my join date, that was way before I started being active)


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> .....hahahahahahah!!
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH BOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooY!
> ...


did they make a thread for his 15k post?

im guessing there will be a party of some sort. will there be ice cream and cake?

and since he is from ca and so am i, i will be able to partake, in the ice cream and cake.
like my rhyme?


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Has anybody ever heard of the bicycle term "death cookie"?*


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

I Need


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Loads


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

And


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Loads Of


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Posts


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

To Get


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

My Count


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Up!!!!!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

any excuse:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pistachio.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oregano.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tomato.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Garlic.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cinamon.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sage.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Masticating Cows


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Gesticulating Gorillias.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

gesticulating

adjective
making gestures while speaking; "her gesticulating hands and arms made words almost unnecessary"


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

incase i wasnt the only one that wanted to look it up.

i want to play!!!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

masturbating monkeys


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh yeah congrats SMT!


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

odo said:


> *Has anybody ever heard of the bicycle term "death cookie"?*


yes, lol but i saw that weather channel thing and It said it was a common term. Although I have never heard of it since then.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

laidhgjkladdhgl;jkadfh


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

oh.....nice....


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't believe i just read all those posts... and watched the video... again...

cheer's to SMT's posts thus far.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

i made my girlfriend cry today

:band:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gil_caz said:


> did they make a thread for his 15k post?
> 
> im guessing there will be a party of some sort. will there be ice cream and cake?
> 
> ...


problem....partying in Gainesville florida


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> i made my girlfriend cry today
> 
> :band:


she saw your package the first time and said that resembles a penis but way smaller and she said she is the most unluckiest women in the world and the tears began


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

c*nt faced Vagi^a head

Cummmmm Stockings


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

AhooY!!!


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Cinamon.


its the winna man


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

dowst said:


> i made my girlfriend cry today
> 
> :band:


ill put it in my sig. thats nice


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> ill put it in my sig. thats nice


go for it dude!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Whats a pirates favorite fork?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

888rc2x


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

dowst said:


> 888rc2x


No, an ARRgyle


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Trrrrnnnnnnnnnn tzzzzz


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey hes a cool guy... i appreciate all the advice i get from everyone on these forums. help me out aLOT!!!! plus this shows his devotion to riding, rides when he can, is immersed in riding when hes not.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

DUnno why everyoen says he posts too mmuch...maybe he used to but not the top posters any more:

Top authors during last week:
Name Posts 
crisillo 235 
XSL_WiLL 192 
Wasatch Walt 184 
shiggy 182 
oreophilus 161 
Artin Aga 114 
hollister 107 
Jerk_Chicken 104 
Flyer 104 
EDDIE JONES 103


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

maverick69693 said:


> hey hes a cool guy... i appreciate all the advice i get from everyone on these forums. help me out aLOT!!!! plus this shows his devotion to riding, rides when he can, is immersed in riding when hes not.


I guess so, he still has spent a ridiculous amount of time on here.

If he spent the same amount of time working, at _minimum wage_, that he did posting on here (1 post/min), he would be able to buy another beloved M3 frame.....

crazy


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Madman133 said:


> DUnno why everyoen says he posts too mmuch...maybe he used to but not the top posters any more:
> 
> Top authors during last week:
> Name Posts
> ...


cool.. I win


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

This thread is just a excuse to post whore for a while. Im surprised no one has mentioned sharpies.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

One of these days... victory will be mine.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> I guess so, he still has spent a ridiculous amount of time on here.
> 
> If he spent the same amount of time working, at _minimum wage_, that he did posting on here (1 post/min), he would be able to buy another beloved M3 frame.....
> 
> crazy


i already have the cash sitting for an M-6


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i already have the cash sitting for an M-6


What do you do for work?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

odo said:


> What do you do for work?


He'll never tell you. I've asked a few times. All he responds is: "Investment Portfolio".


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

smt work? hes a pro rider for intense and zoke why would he work :ihih: :ciappa: :yawn: :yikes:


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

30,000!!!!


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry..... but personally I think 30,000 posts are pretty pathetic. Get a life!!!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Am I impressed...










Hey, free posts, yay!!!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

yayyy!!!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn't know you could step down from Hamburger Helper!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Love thy neighbor?










Okay, I'm done


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

if only the argyle joke worked for SMT


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

c*nt faced pu$$y head 
the only post that actually means any thing


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

only 6,600 posts since this thread of wonder.

Why is the Pirate slowing down?

Somebody Might Tell!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Oh yeah,


BUMP!


WOOT!

I have almost 2000 posts now.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

since i feel i have to contribute...






he's only at 36,645 posts.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

wtf....


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like another crappy single-pivot!!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> only 6,600 posts since this thread of wonder.
> 
> Why is the Pirate slowing down?
> 
> Somebody Might Tell!


why did you revive this thread? will someone please lock this? atomicADAM?


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> since i feel i have to contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he had a zoochi on that, he probably would have been better off... Oh I mean, "nice."


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> since i feel i have to contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that really just happen?!? Of all the things I expected to see in that video, that was not one of them. +1 for it turning out nice if he had a Zoke.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Dook said:


> Did that really just happen?!? Of all the things I expected to see in that video, that was not one of them. +1 for it turning out nice if he had a Zoke.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Da Dook said:


> Did that really just happen?!? Of all the things I expected to see in that video, that was not one of them. +1 for it turning out nice if he had a Zoke.


My fav part is the stifled laughing and snorting for the last few seconds....

Where is the Pirate! We cannot lock the thread until he makes an appearance.

Reviving threads while your really drunk is f****** fantazmagoric!


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

And people wonder why the DH forum keeps moving down the totem pole, this is what we contribute to the cycling community; giving praise to some old prick with no life!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Seriously though, congrats dude, you suck!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: J/K. 

Mike


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

DHFreak said:


> And people wonder why the DH forum keeps moving down the totem pole, this is what we contribute to the cycling community; giving praise to some old prick with no life!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Seriously though, congrats dude, you suck!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: J/K.
> 
> Mike


Who gives a crap about a totem pole. Unles you're taking a crap off the top of the totem pole.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHFreak said:


> And people wonder why the DH forum keeps moving down the totem pole, this is what we contribute to the cycling community; giving praise to some old prick with no life!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Seriously though, congrats dude, you suck!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: J/K.
> 
> Mike


I think it is 
time for you to move to the XC forum....they are more uptight there....just like you:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

DH is about fun...riding the edge of life, and a diet of beer, hookers, pizza and doughnuts


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

DING DING DING DING DING

Wheres my cowbell!

We'll meet back here for post 40,000!!!!!!!!!!!!


hurrah huzzah!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> *Im* a post whore.
> 
> SMT is a post brothel. He's the whole strip, 42nd street in 1982.
> 
> Recap: Shiver (Marzocchi), Intense, Saint brakes, FSR, Cut Michelin 24's.......


He's like Tijuana, Bangkok, Amsterdam, and Vegas condensed down into one little Texas hick trailer park!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Just waiting for his response on this thread, it should be a good one.


He's probually busy preparing a tequilla and Becks banquit to honor himself.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> He's like Tijuana, Bangkok, Amsterdam, and Vegas condensed down into one little Texas hick trailer park!


no way
in texas for me....got to be able to surf too


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

36,684 posts by Bob is nothing compared to 4,294,967,295 by this guy: :rockon:

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=340199

(must be a good hacker)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> 36,684 posts by Bob is nothing compared to 4,294,967,295 by this guy: :rockon:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=340199
> 
> (must be a good hacker)


yeah good hacker with only 97 posts......weaksauce


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no way
> in texas for me....got to be able to surf too


You can surf the oil stained beaches at Galveston.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> You can surf the oil stained beaches at Galveston.


galveston is the cesspool of the gulf....I wouldn't even go in the water there


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Looks like another crappy single-pivot!!


yep
they suck


----------

